# DELL 15r vs Hp G6



## soravg (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello guys,
       Little help out in picking between following two laptops as i need a second laptop for everyday use.
*
DELL NEW INSPIRON 15R*
*HP Pavilion G6-2016TXHP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook*

kindly help in this section.which is one better and durable in performance. 

thnks


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 7, 2012)

Hardware wise both are same but HP is cheaper so it bites lesser on your pocket...

Pls : give ur detailed purpose for this laptop


----------



## webgenius (Oct 7, 2012)

If you are not a hardcore gamer, you can avoid both and get a better product like HP Envy 6 or HP Pavilion M6. You'll get excellent battery backup with these two.


----------



## rider (Oct 7, 2012)

HP Pavilion G6-2016TX is better option. Also it comes with *2 Years Onsite Warranty* for free by hp india offer. Better to buy it from local shop for around 43k you will get same 2 years of  warranty. And upgrading Windows 8 Pro for Rs. 699 is the offer by microsoft so you can upgarde windows 8 to any laptop which comes with windows 7.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 7, 2012)

^^^ rider no offense dude but are you a HP sails man or what...i have never seen you recommend any other brand..


----------



## soravg (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Rider that was really helpful. 
Is the build quality of HP G6 2016tx better than dell ? Cos i own Hp 2005ax and its build was good given the price i got it in. So is hp g6 2016tx is worth the money in build quality perspective too??




Chaitanya said:


> Pls : give ur detailed purpose for this laptop



Will be Using the laptop for Programming and s/w development purpose. Also will be requiring to run Photoshop & IBM tools . And also to mention casual gaming.



webgenius said:


> If you are not a hardcore gamer, you can avoid both and get a better product like HP Envy 6 or HP Pavilion M6. You'll get excellent battery backup with these two.


 I enquired about HP Pavilion M6 but local dealer said its out of stock and also its way above 50K so am not going for it.


----------



## rider (Oct 7, 2012)

duke123 said:


> ^^^ rider no offense dude but are you a HP sails man or what...i have never seen you recommend any other brand..



 I'm not a salesman and it might be co-incidence you checked that I'm suggestion some hp laptop anywhere else. Kindly see other threads in this forum before saying anything to annoy some helper.  I only suggest things that are best suited for the user. FYI I'm the creator of big threads like Dell Insprion special edition laptops and samsung series 5 550p laptops. If I'm a salesman why I suggest those laptops to buyers? huh? For this budget hp G6 is best choice for the OP this is why I recommend him. If his price range was something more or less I suggest some other brand laptop.



soravg said:


> Thanks Rider that was really helpful.
> Is the build quality of HP G6 2016tx better than dell ? Cos i own Hp 2005ax and its build was good given the price i got it in. So is hp g6 2016tx is worth the money in build quality perspective too??



What else I can say you already familiar how fine is the build quality and  after sales of hp is.  2016tx is better than other laptops in this price range in terms of almost every aspect included the nice build quality. Buy this laptop before the deal gets over of free extended warranty. Peace of mind.


----------

